# 2003 Nissan Altima break issue



## Nissan760 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a 2003 Nissan Altima when I put my car in reverse and start to reverse the front breaks start to lock i checked the pads and rotors they seem fine I had my father look at the calipers and check if the bolts were tight and he said there good what could be the problem


----------



## stephenson (May 19, 2018)

Pins could be binding or shoes locking, try lubricating contact points.
Are sure it's the front brakes?


----------



## Fixincarsonmars92 (Oct 29, 2020)

Sounds like a case of broken breaks or should I say brakes 👍🏻


----------

